# Repair a cracked handle?



## drsmp (May 27, 2019)

What’s the best way to repair a crack like this? It goes back together almost perfectly with minimal pressure. I have clamps, clear epoxy and wood glue or should I go with CA (if so which brand?) Once the crack is repaired I plan to finish with a few coats of Tru-oil. The seller says this is Big leaf Maple (?)


----------



## Bensbites (May 27, 2019)

Personally, I would work CA in and clamp it shut. Sand any squeeze out and seal.


----------



## McMan (May 27, 2019)

There was a thread on exactly this topic a few months ago. I'll try to dig it up for ya.
Consensus was CA glue, clamped. If the glue joint bothers you, good epoxy mixed with a little sawdust would work too.
What that crack's telling you is that the wood's not stabilized. So, if you see one, you might see more in the future. Are you storing the knife near heat/moisture?


----------



## McMan (May 27, 2019)

Boom!
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/advice-sought-fixing-a-cracked-wa-handle.39830/
This thread probably has all the info you need and then some


----------



## drsmp (May 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info! 
I purchased the knife as damaged. I buy damaged knives when I can get them really cheap - primarily higher end Shun and Miyabis - repair the broken tips and chipped blades, refinish handles, sand out scratches, resharpen then resell on eBay. I’ve learned a lot and the profits fund my keeper kitchen knives.


----------



## milkbaby (May 28, 2019)

From the picture, the color of the wood above the crack looks like it was previously cracked and glued up with dyed epoxy or other glue? Or is that just a trick of the light?

I agree the easiest is just to clamp it and wick thin CA glue into the crack. Might mask all around the crack to avoid the glue dripping all over the rest of the handle. CA can also change the color of the wood depending, so if aesthetics is important (say for resale), you may end up doing a CA finish on the whole handle to get it to match.


----------



## drsmp (May 28, 2019)

Milkbaby, I believe you’re correct. There was also a hairline crack on the front of the “eye” that’s cracked /epoxied. These Miyabi Black handles seem to come with a lot of epoxy work. One Santoku I gave my son developed a 360 degree deep crack through the mosaic pin -also through epoxy filler. Miyabi warranty replaced that knife with anew one


----------



## drsmp (May 31, 2019)

Turned out pretty well. Pics are after repair, two coats of Tru-oil and hand buffed with a microfiber cloth. First two pics are side with repair, last pic is other side of handle


----------



## inferno (May 31, 2019)

drsmp said:


> View attachment 53899
> View attachment 53900
> What’s the best way to repair a crack like this? It goes back together almost perfectly with minimal pressure. I have clamps, clear epoxy and wood glue or should I go with CA (if so which brand?) Once the crack is repaired I plan to finish with a few coats of Tru-oil. The seller says this is Big leaf Maple (?)


 spray the crack with water, let dry for like a minute. put some CA in there. it hardens with water. usually from the air. push the pieces together for 1-2 minutes, done.


----------



## inferno (May 31, 2019)

About these handles cracking: they are probably mass produces with belt grinders and high heat, and several heat cycles. and wood can only take so much. I do all kinds of weird cuts and gluing on my handles and none has ever cracked, and some are 5-6 years old. But i dont do these on belt grinders trying to make as many of them as possible in a certain time frame.


----------

